# Our little Titles



## WarriorMay (Jan 28, 2002)

I was just wondering about what happened to them, I had mine to Warrior of Mirkwood, and I noticed everyone's changed too. So what happned?


----------



## Bill the Pony (Jan 28, 2002)

Check here

Yay! I figured out how to change the name of a link!


----------



## WarriorMay (Jan 28, 2002)

Thanks for posting this, I didn't see it before. Helps me out a lot!


----------



## ReadWryt (Jan 29, 2002)

Wild Bill....Billereeno...The Billmeister...Changing the Link Names...


----------



## bunnywhippit (Feb 3, 2002)

LOL RW! Well done Bill!

So ummm.. with the post counts being back, can we expect the little titles to make a reappearance anytime soon? *puts on her little puppy face*


----------



## DGoeij (Feb 5, 2002)

Yeah, I had a nice celebration coming up with the newly appointed Thain of the Shire. He allowed me to walk around and things, and secured at least two barrels of 1420 for the festivities. And now what?


----------



## Khamul (Mar 5, 2002)

Is there a number of posts you have to get to have a title?


----------



## Beorn (Mar 5, 2002)

No!

WM disabled the titles, for whatever reason, and left the post count entact.

However, I directly disagree with this because it seems that more people are concerned with posts than people are with titles. The titles were changeable after 30 or 40 posts, and it doesn't take that much time to accumulate that...

The statuses are merely names we give ourselves, while the post count is in some people's minds a direct measure of quality.


----------



## DGoeij (Mar 6, 2002)

I would like to see the post count gone, at least in single posts, not particulary in profiles. Also the titles like, junior and senior member do not have any value IMHO. The date a member joined is enough I think.
I gues after some time or a number of posts, one would be able to set his or her own title. maybe I missed some nasty conversations concering titles, but I do not see why they would be a problem.


----------

